# Showing pricing and destination



## lakersfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Can someone please help me with the older version of the app where I can see where I'm going and price I drive a xl and getting lame rides and gas in 5 dollars a gallon please help this is for uber


----------



## Rodster (Jul 25, 2016)

lakersfan said:


> Can someone please help me with the older version of the app where I can see where I'm going and price I drive a xl and getting lame rides and gas in 5 dollars a gallon please help this is for uber


Any luck? when you find one dm me and i'll do it likewise


----------

